# Fitorine or GW 0742



## Dr. Noe

I can't find much info on this Firorine that I can understand other than the info below.

Fitorin is a drug of the last, newest sixth generation of the SARMS group. It was originally used to combat obesity, but was later used by bodybuilders to remove the percentage of fat in record time. This is an element of a group of selective androgen.

I tried researching it and its relationship to cancer but I'm not finding any clear answers. Will it help destroy cancer cells or is it cancerous? There are a few articles about it that came up with the SARM associated with the word cancer, but I don't understand what they are saying. If you know, please update this old timer.


----------



## Xxplosive

Dr. Noe said:


> I can't find much info on this Firorine that I can understand other than the info below.
> 
> Fitorin is a drug of the last, newest sixth generation of the SARMS group. It was originally used to combat obesity, but was later used by bodybuilders to remove the percentage of fat in record time. This is an element of a group of selective androgen.
> 
> I tried researching it and its relationship to cancer but I'm not finding any clear answers. Will it help destroy cancer cells or is it cancerous? There are a few articles about it that came up with the SARM associated with the word cancer, but I don't understand what they are saying. If you know, please update this old timer.



Bump. I am also very interested in this.


----------



## ASHOP

Something I have zero knowledge about but sparks my interest for sure.


----------



## squatster

Could you post the link to the article?


----------

